# WHERE ARE THE YOUNG BBWs?



## CubanFA (Jun 4, 2006)

i have read a lot in this forum about how happy everyone is because the young FAs are "out of the closet" (phrase that i don't like at all), but i really want to know where are the young BBW.
I recently went to a BBW organized party and it was fun but either every girl had a bf or husband or they were at least 10 or 15 years older than me. i definitely don't want to offend any of the beautiful ladies out there and i know how touchy age can be. i just want to meet people around my age.
what i'm saying is simple, please ladies let your beauty be seen so we can find you.
PS. if anything wasn't phrased the right way please PM me. i'm a terrible writer in my first language(spanish) :doh: well i don't expect to be any good in my second.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

CubanFA, you are not alone. I have gone through the same thing. Many of the women in my local BBW group tend to be 40-50. Same thing for the women at Phillybash. The way I handled that issue is I decided to drive 4 hours to visit the BBW groups in New York and New Jersey. 

While do do enjoy dating both young women and older women, I do often wonder where the younger BBWs (20-35) in my area are hiding. I do see them on the street,but more often than not, they seem to be on some other man's arm. 

I think it may be easier to meet them on the online dating sites.

I do know there are some younger women on here who are vocal. Buena suerte!

And by the way, tu ingles esta bien.





CubanFA said:


> i have read a lot in this forum about how happy everyone is because the young FAs are "out of the closet" (phrase that i don't like at all), but i really want to know where are the young BBW.
> I recently went to a BBW organized party and it was fun but either every girl had a bf or husband or they were at least 10 or 15 years older than me. i definitely don't want to offend any of the beautiful ladies out there and i know how touchy age can be. i just want to meet people around my age.
> what i'm saying is simple, please ladies let your beauty be seen so we can find you.
> PS. if anything wasn't phrased the right way please PM me. i'm a terrible writer in my first language(spanish) :doh: well i don't expect to be any good in my second.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

It's too bad that your local groups don't have various age ranges. I run Heavenly Bodies in MA and we have girls 18 on up - we have a lot of young girls. If you ever find yourselves in this neck of the woods check us out.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm 25. I think there are plenty of young BBWs, but most of us haven't yet figured out that BBW clubs exist or maybe even that FAs exist. So you're more likely to meet young BBWs by going to an interest group, like an anime club or something, than by going to a BBW/FA gathering.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 4, 2006)

Such clubs do not even exist over here. While I think, certainly in a city like Amsterdam, it should be feasible.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

Ahh Amsterdam clubs. Well you are right there are no BBW clubs... BUT if you are a BBW and go to one of the downtown trendy clubs.. you are in for it. I had LOTS of positive attention and I was with a friend from Germany and if I had a dollar for everytime a cute dutch boy told me that I should dump the German and hang with him, I'd would have been set in drinks for the night 

Even the sexy waiter grabbed a bit of backfat when delivering my drinks to me, each time! 

I suggest for all single BBW gals to definitely make the trip!!


----------



## GPL (Jun 4, 2006)

Heather, why didn't I see you in Amsterdam? 
Please come back!!!

GeorgeNL: "Such clubs do not even exist over here. While I think, certainly in a city like Amsterdam, it should be feasible".

Well, we are talking about BBW clubs or websites for years in The Netherlands..., why don't we just stick out our hands and build one ourselves, right now?
If all dutch FA's and BBW's gather it must be a hit.

GPL.


----------



## idun (Jun 4, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> Ahh Amsterdam clubs. Well you are right there are no BBW clubs... BUT if you are a BBW and go to one of the downtown trendy clubs.. you are in for it. I had LOTS of positive attention and I was with a friend from Germany and if I had a dollar for everytime a cute dutch boy told me that I should dump the German and hang with him, I'd would have been set in drinks for the night
> 
> Even the sexy waiter grabbed a bit of backfat when delivering my drinks to me, each time!
> 
> I suggest for all single BBW gals to definitely make the trip!!



CRAP!!! í live on the wrong part of the country hahaha
but any way here's another young bbw


----------



## toni (Jun 4, 2006)

*raising hand* OH OH OH I am a young (24) bbw! to bad you are in florida, I love cuban men  :smitten:


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks for all the replies. i guess i live in the wrong place of the country also. HeatherBBW if i'm anywhere close to MA i'll definitely check you out . you know i think amsterdam is a little far for me.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Heather, thank you for the invitation. I'm on the email list for Heavenly Bodies and will get up to Boston one of these days.



HeatherBBW said:


> It's too bad that your local groups don't have various age ranges. I run Heavenly Bodies in MA and we have girls 18 on up - we have a lot of young girls. If you ever find yourselves in this neck of the woods check us out.


----------



## randomalex (Jun 5, 2006)

i agree where are they all? im 19 and at uni in birmingham. i DO know about liberties, but again as mentioned before you wouldnt find any girl in there under 30!

in all honesty i dont think younger bbw's will admit to themselves that they are big and this is a shame, because alot of the bbws at uni (and there are very few) will jsut want to get with any random geezer whos jsut up for a one night stand.....
such a shame 

where are they all????


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2006)

Cuban, meet Junoesque:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8183

Junoesque, meet Cuban.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 5, 2006)

I have yet to go to any BBW dances/clubs for various distance/availability/time reasons... but I'm sure, being 18, I'd have somewhat of a similar problem. Of course I don't know this for sure, but I can get a general idea of the ages of women from going to the websites of the groups that host dances/events and looking up photos from past events. The only two groups that I've seen with what looks like a decent-sized population of young BBWs is Heavenly Bodies (as mentioned before) and one of the BBW groups up in Michigan (which I would be able to attend during the school year and if I had a car at school... haha) that has two dances a month or so. There seems to be a lack of young BBWs otherwise at those functions.

Sunandshadow is correct though, younger BBW tend not to be as aware of such functions and groups and, like meeting anyone, you just have to go to interest groups and events.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 5, 2006)

Umm..I'm 28..does that make me old or young? LOL If it makes me old....then screw you guys..lmfao..but if it makes me young..you can find me taking care of a gimp parent and dog..lol


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 5, 2006)

MM of course you are young, it is usually the girls who don't want guys that are younger. I don't mind a little experience  
There is always so much to learn.

after seeing the responses i can arrive to the conclusion that my fellow FAs agree with me. 
Most young BBws are as far in the closet as FAs are, and that is just sad


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

CubanFA, I learned not long ago that my cat (who is also my baby) is Cuban. Perhaps you're her father? 

(and don't let anyone tell you I'm crazy. I'm not!)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Umm..I'm 28..does that make me old or young? LOL If it makes me old....then screw you guys..lmfao..but if it makes me young..you can find me taking care of a gimp parent and dog..lol


Young for sure! Hey, you didn't even lose your baby fat yet!


----------



## randomalex (Jun 5, 2006)

dont let her trick you! she is she is!


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> CubanFA, I learned not long ago that my cat (who is also my baby) is Cuban. Perhaps you're her father?
> 
> (and don't let anyone tell you I'm crazy. I'm not!)



there is no way such a beautiful girl can be crazy.
well i don't know about being your cat's (baby's) father ( i really confident that i'm not ) 
but since she is already cuban, it won't be a problem for me to show some love.


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 5, 2006)

randomalex said:


> dont let her trick you! she is she is!


ups tooooo late i was typing my response.
why are people so slow to warn newbies aginst crazy people.

but it's ok i don't think you are *THAT* crazy, Jes


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 5, 2006)

maybe it's just the Bronx, which has the highest obesity rate in NYC but I seen plenty of young plumpettes milling around. More so than 10 or 15 years ago.

there's enough jiggly bits and pieces to go around, especially the young ones. you would be in heaven.


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 5, 2006)

i guess i have to get out of South Florida.
i guess i now have another excuse adding to the fact 
that i hate this year round hot and humid weather.

Possible future Locations
1. NYC

and counting...

feel free to add.


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

CubanFA said:


> there is no way such a beautiful girl can be crazy.



And that, gentlemen, is how it's done.


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> And that, gentlemen, is how it's done.



Just speaking from my heart.


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

CubanFA said:


> Just speaking from my heart.


poetic in TWO languages.


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> poetic in TWO languages.



hey Jes!
You are making me use all the nice phrases and words. what will i do after a good first impression?
will i have to start writing in Spanish and then just translate 
the bad thing is translations don't look as nice as the real deal 
Well i guess i'll manage to survive, won't i?


----------



## AtlantaVixen (Jun 5, 2006)

We're at Lane Bryant and Torrid buying new clothes! Or eating out alone and reading a book occasionally... Try looking in the Plus Size section of Target. We're there!

The problem is that we don't know who's interested. Most guys who like big girls should just ask one out. We never get asked out...


----------



## "little" lani (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I live in Miami and agree about the nasty summertime weather ... but mostly, I am just glad that I get to be "young" at 31. LOL


----------



## Barnes (Jun 10, 2006)

RIGHT HERE!!! lol. I'm young!


----------



## seavixen (Jun 10, 2006)

There are a lot of us. I see young BBWs everywhere I go, every day, blending in with the skinny girls and for the most part overtaking them in sheer numbers. I don't know, though - I guess it depends on the size you're talking about? There are tons and tons of chubby young women, and a growing number of fat ones. I see a larger amount of young women who are closer to my size all the time. Most I would say are size 24 or 26 and below, but that's still pretty high on the scale - and there are many who are closer to my size, though I see very few who approach it closely or outdo it.

I think most guys are pretty happy with midsized bbws, and I see no shortage of them over here on the west coast. Most of the girls I see are at least a little chubby. Supersized... well, that's rarer, but by no means nonexistent. I think the number of men looking for them is smaller as well, so I suppose it evens out proportionately.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm a 22 year old BBW, but I don't get out much  I'm over in PA, and lets face it, most clubs are in the cities, and not many seem to live IN a city


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks for all the replies
i guess there are young BBWs out there scattered all over the US.
i guess that gives a little hope for us young FAs.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 12, 2006)

CubanFA said:


> thanks for all the replies
> i guess there are young BBWs out there scattered all over the US.
> i guess that gives a little hope for us young FAs.



It certainly does give us hope.


----------



## Jes (Jun 12, 2006)

thank god i'm only 24 years old, or I might feel offended at all of these cheeky 'why is this place full of old ladies?' comments!


----------



## randomalex (Jun 13, 2006)

what about the UK?


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

randomalex said:


> what about the UK?



Maybe you should've thought that when you were over taxing us, eh? EH? Who's sorry NOW?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm the opposite. I want to know where all the old BBWs are. Because I needs me some of that sweet, sweet geriatric loving.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 13, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm the opposite. I want to know where all the old BBWs are. Because I needs me some of that sweet, sweet geriatric loving.



I totally snorted at this.  


P.S. Careful of the hips.


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> thank god i'm only 24 years old, or I might feel offended at all of these cheeky 'why is this place full of old ladies?' comments!



hey Jes! is this the first time you have a post that relates to your age?
should we be suspicious?  
it doesn't really matter, you are really beautiful anyways:wubu::smitten:


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

CubanFA said:


> hey Jes! is this the first time you have a post that relates to your age?
> should we be suspicious?
> it doesn't really matter, you are really beautiful anyways:wubu::smitten:


You always say that, and then you ignore me for the 20 year olds!!


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> You always say that, and then you ignore me for the 20 year olds!!



didn't you just said you were 24?? 
and i have never ignored you, i will probably say that it is quite the opposite.
i wrote another post like a week ago in this thread for you and i didn't get any response   . i thought you had just forgotten about me!
now i know it was just a misunderstanding.
everything is going to be better now, hopefully 
and i say it again you are a gorgeous woman!:smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Sassy (Jun 14, 2006)

randomalex said:


> what about the UK?


I go to the uk dances now and again and Im 27 there is a few of us who go!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm a 27 year-old BBW living in Missouri. There are tons of young BBWs around here. What I've discovered is most of the men in my area are not willing to ask out a lBBW...and if they are, they're harrassed by male friends. Plus, most of the men I've met in my area that are into larger woman are much much older than me. I don't mind dating older men at all, but it's difficult finding a decent guy in my area, let alone a guy that likes bigger girls. 

I think this is a common problem all over...but you'd think in this day and age it wouldn't be.


----------



## BBHCgirl (Jun 14, 2006)

CubanFA said:


> i have read a lot in this forum about how happy everyone is because the young FAs are "out of the closet" (phrase that i don't like at all), but i really want to know where are the young BBW.
> I recently went to a BBW organized party and it was fun but either every girl had a bf or husband or they were at least 10 or 15 years older than me. i definitely don't want to offend any of the beautiful ladies out there and i know how touchy age can be. i just want to meet people around my age.
> what i'm saying is simple, please ladies let your beauty be seen so we can find you.
> PS. if anything wasn't phrased the right way please PM me. i'm a terrible writer in my first language(spanish) :doh: well i don't expect to be any good in my second.


One thing i started was on myspace... i made my own group called the BBHC ( Big Body Hottie Club) And most in fact all of the girls are around my age range. Im going to have a lil party out at my moms... just for the girls... some of my thinner friends will be attending... cause i love everyone  haha So i found that looking for groups even on places like myspace or yahoo chats.... you can find tons of people with your interests or things you have in common... Hope this helped a lil at least


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 14, 2006)

*I am a young BBW. I am 23. But I am taken by my wonderful Chimpi.:smitten: :wubu: *


----------



## Mr_M (Aug 20, 2006)

AtlantaVixen said:


> We're at Lane Bryant and Torrid buying new clothes! Or eating out alone and reading a book occasionally... Try looking in the Plus Size section of Target. We're there!
> 
> The problem is that we don't know who's interested. Most guys who like big girls should just ask one out. *We never get asked out*...


 
Problem is lots of BBW seem to be very low in confidence and think that you´re just making fun of them if you try to talk to them. Well, that´s my experience.


----------



## Chase (Aug 20, 2006)

I think the majority of young women are too busy fighting their bodies to embrace it and get involved in the size-acceptance/BBW movement and social circle.

I didn't even know there was the term "BBW" until 2004, and I was 27. It had never occurred to me that there was a positive label for women like me, and that a sect of society preferred my type over the social standard. I always dated the guys who usually dated thinner women, but acted attracted to me, too, which usually turned out badly. Firstly, I was always self-conscious because I knew my body was far fleshier then they were accustomed to so I spent most of the time any intimacy was going on sucking in and trying to look and feel thinner than I actually was. Secondly, I'd say 75% of the men I dated pulled the "I just want to be friends" card after we had dated and spent enough time together that I was comfortable being intimate...so those one-night stands that young girls tend to do, are probably not as much the intention of that cute chubby girl and more of a result of the guy not wanting to admit publicly that he's attracted to a fat girl enough to make her "his" girl.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 20, 2006)

AtlantaVixen said:


> We're at Lane Bryant and Torrid buying new clothes! Or eating out alone and reading a book occasionally... Try looking in the Plus Size section of Target. We're there!
> 
> The problem is that we don't know who's interested. Most guys who like big girls should just ask one out. We never get asked out...


Exactly! I'm not sure there are ANY FA's out where I live. If there ARE, they certainly don't say anything to me. Dear lord, I would NOT be put back if an FA approached me!

I'm 22, by the way. >_>


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Aug 20, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Umm..I'm 28..does that make me old or young? LOL If it makes me old....then screw you guys..lmfao..but if it makes me young..you can find me taking care of a gimp parent and dog..lol



couldn't have said it better.. i'm 30, dont feel 30 so if i'm too old.. screw you guys lol

I tend to like younger guys anyway 

it seems here in Austin the young guys have dissappeared.. we have plenty of confident/beautiful bbws.. just no younger guys to go with *sigh*
Don't get me wrong, i love the crowd here in austin when ppl finally get together but the main part of the crowd seems to be closer to 40ish and up


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm 30. Some days that feels really old. Some days it feels really young.


----------



## moonvine (Aug 20, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> it seems here in Austin the young guys have dissappeared.. we have plenty of confident/beautiful bbws.. just no younger guys to go with *sigh*
> Don't get me wrong, i love the crowd here in austin when ppl finally get together but the main part of the crowd seems to be closer to 40ish and up



Chicklets, hey girl...when did you ever see a young FA in Austin? The only FA I know of in Austin is around 50.....well, the only one who isn't dating anyone. And snce last time I saw him he was getting a phone #, he may be dating someone by now too.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

CubanFA said:


> i have read a lot in this forum about how happy everyone is because the young FAs are "out of the closet" (phrase that i don't like at all), but i really want to know where are the young BBW.
> I recently went to a BBW organized party and it was fun but either every girl had a bf or husband or they were at least 10 or 15 years older than me. i definitely don't want to offend any of the beautiful ladies out there and i know how touchy age can be. i just want to meet people around my age.
> what i'm saying is simple, please ladies let your beauty be seen so we can find you.
> PS. if anything wasn't phrased the right way please PM me. i'm a terrible writer in my first language(spanish) :doh: well i don't expect to be any good in my second.




The taken ones are taken because the guys arent shy about what they want. I am young...28..and Im a SSBBW....I was single for 27 years before I was with Mike. That's a good 10 years of being passed up by FA's...and I lived in Nor. Cal....which used to be a hub of fat activity. But I digress.


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 20, 2006)

CubanFA said:


> i have read a lot in this forum about how happy everyone is because the young FAs are "out of the closet" (phrase that i don't like at all), but i really want to know where are the young BBW.
> I recently went to a BBW organized party and it was fun but either every girl had a bf or husband or they were at least 10 or 15 years older than me. i definitely don't want to offend any of the beautiful ladies out there and i know how touchy age can be. i just want to meet people around my age.
> what i'm saying is simple, please ladies let your beauty be seen so we can find you.
> PS. if anything wasn't phrased the right way please PM me. i'm a terrible writer in my first language(spanish) :doh: well i don't expect to be any good in my second.



I'm 5 years younger than you. How's that for "young BBW"? ^_^


----------



## GPL (Aug 20, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> The taken ones are taken because the guys arent shy about what they want. I am young...28..and Im a SSBBW....I was single for 27 years before I was with Mike. That's a good 10 years of being passed up by FA's...and I lived in Nor. Cal....which used to be a hub of fat activity. But I digress.



I showed you my love many times before in your Yahoo Group, but you didn't see me lol
Is it true that you had some bicurious interests before? I thought you mentioned that in your group one day. Anyway, doesn't matter to me, you are just Hot:wubu: 
Mike is a very lucky guy!!

Tight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

GPL said:


> I showed you my love many times before in your Yahoo Group, but you didn't see me lol
> Is it true that you had some bicurious interests before? I thought you mentioned that in your group one day. Anyway, doesn't matter to me, you are just Hot:wubu:
> Mike is a very lucky guy!!
> 
> Tight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.



Theres no curiosity about it, lol.

And online love is much different than wanting to committ to a person for life. I have had online crushes or whatever and no one thought I was worth the time or money to persue.

I'm just as lucky as Mike is....I have found my soul mate...my ONE.


----------



## ripley (Aug 20, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Theres no curiosity about it, lol.
> 
> And online love is much different than wanting to committ to a person for life. I have had online crushes or whatever and no one thought I was worth the time or money to persue.
> 
> I'm just as lucky as Mike is....I have found my soul mate...my ONE.





As another SSBBW, I can tell you that I'm so happy for you, and that your story gives me hope.  

But man, I'm also pretty envious.


----------



## starwater (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm 27 and I'm new to this site.

I never really thought about fat as being anything but something that had to be hid to find someone. So this is all new to me... it's been interesting so far, to find people who actually find big sexy.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 22, 2006)

Just how thick do you like your women? 
I live in Miami and while I'm not a BBW, I'm certainly bi and there are PLENTY of chunky girls here. 
I've never had a problem finding BBWs or BHMs


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 22, 2006)

The YOUNG BBW might be where I was when I was young. Not happy about being a BBW. Maybe the youngsters are more advanced now. I just took a long time-late bloomer. You may have to go get her and help her realize she IS beautiful, you know?


----------



## ripley (Aug 22, 2006)

You know, it's kind of funny...not funny ha ha...but since I've been coming here, I've seen threads saying:

Where are all the:

older FAs
young BBWS
bisexual FFAs
young FAs
midsize BBWs*



It must be that in our day-to-day lives we don't interact a whole lot with each other. That's kinda sad. Maybe we DO need a secret signal or something.



*and two (!) threads looking for short asian bbws with strong legs


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> You know, it's kind of funny...not funny ha ha...but since I've been coming here, I've seen threads saying:
> 
> Where are all the:
> 
> ...



You said it, rip. And people in the same threads waving their hands, saying, "Me, me! Here I am!!" 

There's a disconnect somewhere.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm 28! I'd love to go to A BBW Club or event, but there aren't any where I live that I know of. It would be so great to go though to something like that.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 11, 2007)

I personally am looking for a BKSAW. I don't want to raise the bar too high, so I am ditching a B. No pressure from BothGunsBlazing ladies. :wubu:

Big Kinda Sorta Attractive Women FTW!!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 11, 2007)

Representing NYC- I'm 32. There are PLENTY of BBWs here- I see them all the time! Lots and lots of jiggly lovely ladies.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm 26 and in cali but don't know if thats considered young lol but i think there are alot of bbw young girls out there you just gotta look


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

*waving hands* Youngish 26 year old in NY here.. I tend to notice lots of young bbws here. Which is a wonderful thing!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 11, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> *waving hands* Youngish 26 year old in NY here.. I tend to notice lots of young bbws here. Which is a wonderful thing!



Have you even been to a BBW club in NY? I've never looked around for one before...


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

yes I have... Goddesses and Bigger and Better thangs, and uhhhh theres lots others.. you need to check em out! They can be a lot of fun!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 11, 2007)

i'm just going to state for probably like, one last time, that i am 23 years old ... 

(my birthday's this weekend, hence the sappiness here).

you've been good to me, 23.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 11, 2007)

Im only 29....but now i feel old *sigh*


----------



## J34 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome thread! i also wonder where all the young BBW's are in Jersey? Im not really one to go out lurking in clubs, but it would be nice to know where they all go


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i'm just going to state for probably like, one last time, that i am 23 years old ...
> 
> (my birthday's this weekend, hence the sappiness here).
> 
> you've been good to me, 23.



If it helpsCC, I think 24 was one of the best years EVER. For the first time, I actually _felt_ I was my age (in a positive way) and I was surprisingly very comfortable to admit it!

I hope your year is just as incredible as mine! 

Happy Birthday Hot Stuff!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 11, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> If it helpsCC, I think 24 was one of the best years EVER. For the first time, I actually _felt_ I was my age (in a positive way) and I was surprisingly very comfortable to admit it!
> 
> I hope your year is just as incredible as mine!
> 
> Happy Birthday Hot Stuff!



thanks so much blondeambition! :wubu:

i'm partly teasing about my sappiness ... although "23" has seriously brought so much growth for me personally that i'll definitely never forget it. i've got only a few more days left on this year, but i am ending in such a great, positive, excellent place that i can already feel just how amazing 24 is going to be. i've got so many plans for this upcoming year!

and now since everyone is about to barf over how sickly sweet that entire paragraph was, i'll leave you with this loving message a friend of mine said in regards to the upcoming weekend:

_supposed "friend":_ If you were a gallon of milk, I definitely would have thrown you out a couple decades ago.

psh. thanks jimmy.


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> thanks so much blondeambition! :wubu:
> 
> i'm partly teasing about my sappiness ... although "23" has seriously brought so much growth for me personally that i'll definitely never forget it. i've got only a few more days left on this year, but i am ending in such a great, positive, excellent place that i can already feel just how amazing 24 is going to be. i've got so many plans for this upcoming year!
> 
> ...




But Jen! You know how much I like the stench of rancid milk  I like 'em spoiled!

In fact, if they made rancid milk scented candles, I'd be singing Kumbayah every damned night.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2007)

I'VE BEEN WONDERING THAT MYSELF




P.S. CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2007)

holy thread resurrection.... damn, people.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 12, 2007)

i'm an oldie but a goodie myself, but i met a lot of young bbws when i was at boobash in chicago. i was highly encouraged to see that. i was shooing them away from some of the old jaded bash crawlers to guys like you. if you are anywhere near chicago in march linda's big connections is giving a mardi gras bash. i think you should try and go. it would be great too if someone started doing bashes especially for you younger folks hint hint someone!!!!! 

PS: i am no cougar!!!


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 12, 2007)

ripley said:


> You know, it's kind of funny...not funny ha ha...but since I've been coming here, I've seen threads saying:
> 
> Where are all the:
> 
> ...



did i forget to teach you the secret handshake?


----------



## Suze (Dec 12, 2007)

Me, me!!!! I'm 21, really childish as well. 
Plus, I want to gain a 1000 pounds. Is that hot or what??!?!?!?

:kiss2:<3


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey there!

Im a young bbw, 23, but in the Uk! I cant believe you get clubs and things over there....we dont get much in the way of bbw appreciation over here to be honest! Maybe I should make my millions by leading the way! hehe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I personally am looking for a BKSAW. I don't want to raise the bar too high, so I am ditching a B. No pressure from BothGunsBlazing ladies. :wubu:
> 
> Big Kinda Sorta Attractive Women FTW!!


This explains why you talk to me so often.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> holy thread resurrection.... damn, people.


Yeah, I know, I was about to come in here and be like "What are you talking about?!". 

Then I saw this thread is older than I am. Well, almost.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, I know, I was about to come in here and be like "What are you talking about?!".
> 
> Then I saw this thread is older than I am. Well, almost.



I guess the people who responded at the beginning of this thread about being a young and big beautiful woman probably won't be able to say that anymore?


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 12, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> But Jen! You know how much I like the stench of rancid milk  I like 'em spoiled!
> 
> In fact, if they made rancid milk scented candles, I'd be singing Kumbayah every damned night.



NOW YOU'RE CALLING ME SPOILED?!!? GEEZUS JIMMY. 


hahaha


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm almost not young at all anymore.....I'll be 30 in may...at that time I will admit to being an adult and stop referring to myself a s girl  But until then, this fat girl is YOUNG!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2007)

i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23.


*weeeeps*

hahahahhahah


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Dec 14, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23 i'm 23.
> 
> 
> *weeeeps*
> ...



I'm have the feeling you're about....23. Don't know why, though...


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Im a young bbw, 23, but in the Uk! I cant believe you get clubs and things over there....we dont get much in the way of bbw appreciation over here to be honest! Maybe I should make my millions by leading the way! hehe


*
i'd go!! sod that, i'll help u organise it! they have some nites here, but none ever in ireland thats for sure and not as much as in the states!*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 14, 2007)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Im a young bbw, 23, but in the Uk! I cant believe you get clubs and things over there....we dont get much in the way of bbw appreciation over here to be honest! Maybe I should make my millions by leading the way! hehe





Heya Missy! There are BBW club nights around here if you are ok with travel. Most of the stuff is in London, but there are also nights in Birmingham and Manchester and maybe Cardiff?

I used to google BBW UK or something and that how I found all this stuff out. Now I go every couple of months. I like BGP over Biggies but other people prefer Biggies over BGP


----------



## Emma (Dec 14, 2007)

Yup yup. We've got clubs, I just don't like them much. Hopefully one day they'll be more mainstream so a bit better  There is loads of us fatties out there.


----------



## Ayare (Dec 14, 2007)

Any bbw's from Australia on here?

I'm 24, and I'll say that I think I should be dating a bbw under 24 too, just so I can't be dumped for being called "immature" again Because everyone knows guys mature slower than women

I'm also Christian, though I know stating as much makes this sound like a corny personal, lol. It is important to me though.


----------



## duraznos (Dec 15, 2007)

i'm young - 24 is still young, right?  everyone tells me i look younger anyway, which i guess is a compliment once you're past the drinking age.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 15, 2007)

BlackKnight1239 said:


> I'm have the feeling you're about....23. Don't know why, though...



ooooooh! close, sir. very close. actually, i'm 24. but nice try, right?!



...

(my birthday was the 14th. if you check the timing on my post there, you'll see i was within the last 15 minutes of being able to say i was actually 23 years of age ).


EDIT: i take that back, it wasn't even fifteen minutes - it was within five!


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ooooooh! close, sir. very close. actually, i'm 24. but nice try, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn. Foiled again!

Well, happy birthday, miss cold comfort!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm 22 and in NY, I haven't gone to any of the bbw clubs yet, theres little to no bbws up here in Putnam county... all I have is snow and trees with sticks... 

time to move i think


----------



## fabeantownluver (Dec 16, 2007)

I know if your in college or grad school there is not much of a dating scene. That might explain some of it. I found that alot of people meet online now adays. You can try that too. I have tried a little and have had some interesting experiences, nothing out of the ordinary happened, which was good. I have found it is easier to find people with similar interests online. But there are plenty of nice bigger girls out there!!! Good Luck!


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 16, 2007)

What's....old?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> What's....old?



24



JUUUUSST KIIIIDDDIING! 
(Haha, well this would include me also! But, last I checked, I wasn't a woman. So, ah, I got that goin' for me...It's in the hole!) <--Caddyshack for the uninitiated/under-a-rock-dwellers.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 16, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> i'd go!! sod that, i'll help u organise it! they have some nites here, but none ever in ireland thats for sure and not as much as in the states!*


Fabulous Beks! hehe We will have to get to it then getting all the sexylicious curvy girlies out on our scene.......I know there are a few nights....but, and please anybody dont take this the wrong way, from some of the pictures I have scene of Biggies and the likes it seems like a much older crowd and I have all respect but like I think a few people of said the younger admirers dont seem to wanna come outta the closet (hate using that term...but true). And I am sure there are many men older than me whom are lovely..........very nice indeed but would be really nice to see the younger pioneers of size acceptance to show there faces!!!!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just saw this.

you're a jerk.



 i thought you said you were done teasing me tonight.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i just saw this.
> 
> you're a jerk.
> 
> ...



Awww...hey c'mon this was from a few days ago! 

Ok, ok, sorry Jen I promise I'll stop! You're not old, you're young, and smart, and beautiful, and all-around kick-ass. That work better for ya? 

Haha, I promise I'll make it up to you in about two weeks eh?


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Awww...hey c'mon this was from a few days ago!
> 
> Ok, ok, sorry Jen I promise I'll stop! You're not old, you're young, and smart, and beautiful, and all-around kick-ass. That work better for ya?
> 
> Haha, I promise I'll make it up to you in about two weeks eh?




well shucks... :happy:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> well shucks... :happy:



:bow:

Just ahh...don't call me Trav toooo much ok? Pretty please?


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> :bow:
> 
> Just ahh...don't call me Trav toooo much ok? Pretty please?



*request denied*

it's too much fun, trav.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> *request denied*
> 
> it's too much fun, trav.



:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------

